# Should I buy this HP designjet 500 42" Plotter?



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, I just need some opinions about to buy this HP designjet Ploter. I will use it to make decals, posters, and banners, I found it for $100 because the screen shows an error easy to fix for me. I found the same HP desigjet plotter on ebay for $1000.00 to $1300.00 used. Here's is a video link about the plotter, Thank you in advance for your help. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jeeihr_GWso&feature=relmfu[/media]


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

That's not a plotter, it's a printer.
And what makes you think it's an easy fix?
If it was that easy why would they be giving it away for 100$


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

Super is correct -- this is a PRINTER ONLY 

and to be honest if you don't know that you may want to rething. Large format digital printing is a whole new world :0)

Markus


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

if indeed it is an easy fix i would say get it but be aware that parts and up keep is expensive on digital printers. A major problem i see is the size of the printer, 42" is not a standard anymore so media for this machine will be a pain, you will have to buy larger media and cut down unless its hp media only due to ink requirements then thats a problem in itself due to cost.
I have a 48" mutoh 1204 that I print vehicle wraps, banneres and all other wide format pritning with and like it was mentioned, it is a whole new world. 
You will probably have to buy new software for the printer itself like flexi-sign, then you will need to buy a laminator and plotter with a laser eye for registration marks and learn all the great ways this wasnt such a good idea. 

So in short the printer is a good deal if fit can be fixed for a very low cost but everything else will be costly.


----------



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks! for the opinions, I'll think about it, what I'm doing is vehicle vinyl designs, decals, and 3 color banners, so I have a plotter and software and some experience, but I was wondering to buy that printer to make full color indoor banners porters and more, but like Dizzymarkusa said, is a whole new world. Here's my link if you would like to check my work. Thanks!
http://www.facebook.com/amk.graphics.3


----------

